# distfile mirror http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/gentoo/ down?

## Zu`

I can't seem to connect to it, also can't ping to it (100% loss). Or perhaps it's really slow now? But that would be strange because I was always getting up to 110KB/s from it at all times.

Greets

----------

## delta407

Seems it is down, or at least not responding in a timely manner.

BTW, not being able to ping something doesn't mean it's not there.  :Wink: 

----------

## Zu`

Ahh. Ok, thanks for your feedback

Let's hope it'll be up again soon enough

Now I have to use ibiblio.org which is only going at 15-20KB/s wich is rather time consuming for packages like xfree and kernel sources...

----------

## delta407

Why don't you try one of ibiblio's mirrors?

----------

## Zu`

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Why don't you try one of ibiblio's mirrors?

 

I couldn't find any gentoo dirs on those mirrors?

However, ibiblio.org seems to be going at a good 90KB/s now.. so no worries for now.

sunsite.dk still down.

Greets

----------

## delta407

Huh? I picked a random link, and came up with:

ftp://ftp-linux.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo

Remember that ibiblio.org/gentoo is a redirect...

----------

